# News Story - "Horse Whip Assault"



## JackAT (29 April 2013)

Sky News Story

Only just caught wind of this now, although it has been knocking around since Friday. 

I think I know what Sky are trying to do here! 

Firstly, the headline -"Horse Whip Assault Woman Hunted By Police", granted, not really clear whether it's a story about animal welfare, but it certainly gets the reader feeling strong emotions before they even read.

Then, painting the picture of the poor man, merely watching the hunt being thwacked over the head (and at the grand old age of 63 as well...) by the ruthless woman horse rider (dehumanising her image), in an unprovoked attack that left the man very shaken (but unhurt). 

Not exactly fair, unbiased reporting is it?  Suppose it's not really newsworthy unless there's some form of spin on it. People get hit everyday by lots of other people.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 April 2013)

A bit odd!  Why the hell would they need to release photos - all the police would have needed to do would be to take the photos to one of the Masters (interesting there were some available.  I would guess the poor OLD (watch it, that's NOT old!) man was a hunt monitor/sab - and if he'd used the abusive language at her that I've had a few use against me (and heard them use against others) then good on her for cracking his tiny brain!


----------



## Countryman (29 April 2013)

Certainly if I knew the identity of the woman I wouldn't be disclosing it, and nor I hope would the masters of her pack! 

I'm sure this attack was provoked in some way, but I'm not sure we should be publicising this story on H&H.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 April 2013)

I'm a little confused,  see below;

_"The man, from Somerset, was not injured in the attack but was left "shaken" by the experience"._

If the man wasn't injured,  how was it an attack which would have warranted Police intervention,  or enquiry?

Sky and the Mail are competing for the naff reporting awards , I suspect.

Alec.


----------



## happyhunter123 (29 April 2013)

I expect it's that woman and man (Forsyth I think he's called) who harass hunts down in Dorset. They do this regularly. Check it out on YouTube-great actors. Do a wonderful 'pretending to be pushed over' impression. Classic.

They're never injured but always 'shaken' after their experience. They play the age card a fair bit too-they aren't 100 for goodness sake-60 is nothing now.

This comes second in the 'none-story or the year' category after that pathetic story about a hunt passing by (yes PASSING BY) in a next door field, a rural primary school. Again, everyone was left 'shaken', the 'kids had to be kept in' etc. Madness!


----------



## Alec Swan (29 April 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			.......

......for goodness sake-60 is nothing now.

.......!
		
Click to expand...

I'm warming to you. 

Alec.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 April 2013)

I read the story and even on first reading it made no sense, so I concluded there was a lot more to it than the story, sadly not everyone will think this and some will take it at face value....:-(


----------



## JackAT (29 April 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			I would guess the poor OLD (watch it, that's NOT old!) ...
		
Click to expand...

In no way shape or form was that bit meant to be sincere ! I was making light of the fact that the article was emphasising it to appeal to those readers who might consider 63 to be getting on a bit, and subsequently feel even more shocked and appalled by what they were reading . I came across a consultant surgeon a couple of weeks ago who refers to anyone under 60, over 40ish, as "middle aged" nowadays!

Also, I wasn't posting to try and root out any names from posting this, I'd like to make that clear. 

Lets hope it all ends fairly.

I'll have a gander on youtube now for those clips


----------



## Countryman (29 April 2013)

Good old Graham Forsyth and Helen Weeks? Or is it Jayne and Simon Marsh?


----------



## Lego (29 April 2013)

I can't believe this made it onto the news...

Stories like this just make me more determined to go out on foot more in support - and remember my camera! There seem to be so few pics to back up the problems hunts have from 'monitors' in comparison to the number of supposedly unprovoked assault pics from such 'monitors'...


----------



## Fellewell (30 April 2013)

If he was close enough to be prodded with a whip then he was close enough to be trampled by a horse especially if he was using threatening behaviour.

He was not hurt and it's very likely the whip was used to demonstrate a safe distance for him to adopt.


----------



## Judgemental (30 April 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			for goodness sake-60 is nothing now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, post 1948, with the inception of the National Health Service, plus all that free American Orange Juice and the Rose-hip Syrup, the majority are are the equivalent to the frisky forties.

Only the other day a well known hunting lady was making the point, (in conversation not as in hounds) if they are sixty+ (male that is ) probably starting their first bite at a pension - bearing in mind it gets better as they get closer to 65 and they are riding fit, "then they are worth having about". Her exact words. Especially as she was in her early 50's.

Perhaps the title of this thread has become somewhat ambiguous.


----------



## combat_claire (30 April 2013)

Judgemental, are you suggesting that the lady featured in the report was having to beat off a frisky 60yr old!?


----------



## combat_claire (30 April 2013)

Judgemental, are you suggesting that the lady featured in the report was having to beat off a frisky 60yr old!?


----------



## Judgemental (30 April 2013)

combat_claire said:



			Judgemental, are you suggesting that the lady featured in the report was having to beat off a frisky 60yr old!?
		
Click to expand...

CC  This alleged incident happened in Dorset.

Need I say more, it's all that water percolating over the limestone, hence the Cerne giant. It makes the hormones bubble

When there has been a drought the water that comes to the surface from deep down in the rock, it is laced with exceptional blue minerals which have high aphrodisiac qualities.

You think I am jesting, I assure that I am not.


----------



## combat_claire (1 May 2013)

Judgemental said:



			CC  This alleged incident happened in Dorset.

Need I say more, it's all that water percolating over the limestone, hence the Cerne giant. It makes the hormones bubble

When there has been a drought the water that comes to the surface from deep down in the rock, it is laced with exceptional blue minerals which have high aphrodisiac qualities.

You think I am jesting, I assure that I am not.
		
Click to expand...

I love this forum. I have just spat coffee all over my desk laughing at this post! I shall definitely be more cautious about where we stop on our next foray to the west country lest we be jumped by rampant Dorset residents!


----------

